# What is an Apprentice License?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

And why is it located at the "BOTTOM" of the page and NOT with the rest of the turkey permits so we can find it BEFORE we end up buying the wrong permit? Someone at the DNR needs to be schmucked!!!

Is the apprentice license a guaranteed hunt since it cost $15 (item # 611) as opposed to a $4 application? I cant even find anything on the their website.. 

Thanks
CB


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

An apprentice license is for someone that has not passed a hunter safety class. Maybe a young child like my soon to be ten year old daughter or an adult that isn't sure if he or she will like hunting and wants to try it before going through the class. 

An apprentice hunter must be supervised by another hunter that has either passed a hunter saftey class, has prior hunting experience or was born during before 1960. At least I'm pretty sure it's 1960.

After two seasons the apprentice hunter must pass a hunter saftey class to continue hunting.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Apprentice Hunting License 
A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate may purchase an apprentice hunting license. To purchase this license you must have, in your own name, a valid Michigan Driver License, state of Michigan ID card or DNR Sportcard. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents. 

Apprentice hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 21 or older designated by their parent or guardian. This individual must possess a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. Apprentice hunters 17 and older, when afield, must be accompanied by someone 21 or older, who possesses a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. 

A person may accompany no more than two apprentice hunters while hunting. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518_14520-32236--,00.html#Apprentice


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I guess I didn't explain myself well.. I know what an apprentice is and the associated regulations but what I don't understand is why there is an apprentice license available for turkey hunting that costs $15 as opposed to a $4 application? Do they have to pay extra because they didn't take hunters safety or is the apprentice license a guaranteed hunt of some type? I just cant find anything that says why that particular license cost so much more and why it can be purchased now without applying for a $4 application?

Thanks
CB


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Cody,
Open up your Turkey Hunting Guide or look at the guide on line. One column has the title of, "Choose One of These Options to Obtain Your Spring Turkey License". The second column is entitled, "Spring Turkey License Costs". This is where the apprentice license costs are listed. How can the DNR make it any clearer ? Make your hunt choice from column one, what it will cost from column two.
As you can see, if you need to buy the apprentice license, it cost the same as the regular license.

L & O


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> Cody,
> Open up your Turkey Hunting Guide or look at the guide on line. One column has the title of, "Choose One of These Options to Obtain Your Spring Turkey License". The second column is entitled, "Spring Turkey License Costs". This is where the apprentice license costs are listed. How can the DNR make it any clearer ? Make your hunt choice from column one, what it will cost from column two.
> As you can see, if you need to buy the apprentice license, it cost the same as the regular license.
> 
> L & O


What I dont get is why I have the option to actually purchase the $15 apprentice license now as opposed to paying for a $4 application and waiting to see if we get drawn?

CB


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

codybear said:


> What I dont get is why I have the option to actually purchase the $15 apprentice license now as opposed to paying for a $4 application and waiting to see if we get drawn?
> 
> CB


Because you can purchase the 234 hunt (if available in your area) and not have to pay the application fee since this is the "guaranteed hunt" period


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Radar420 said:


> Because you can purchase the 234 hunt (if available in your area) and not have to pay the application fee since this is the "guaranteed hunt" period


Yep, and that is item # 614. You can only buy item # 611 that you mentioned after being successful in the $4 drawing.
We all have these brain farts from time to time where something is perfectly clear to everyone else but us. You're having one of those moments.
Have the person that needs the apprentice license take Hunters Safety before the antlerless permits lottery so you don't have to include the apprentice license in the formula.

L & O


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

i see L & O beat me to it 

codybear, if you are looking at the list of available licenses for purchase there are 2 resident spring turkey apprentice licenses for sale. one is for the 234 hunt and may be purchased 1/1-2/1 listed as type 614. the other one is for all other units either through the drawing or as a leftover. the chart shows this license available 3/1-5/31 and is listed as type 612. all applications are lumped into the $4 category type 165. the license is specific to the person applying not the application. you do not have to apply as an apprentice but you must purchase an apprentice license. two different transactions. however, when you buy online there are two separate options for the apprentice license.i chose the 234 option when buying my 11yr olds license but i could have entered him into the general draw. i agree the chart could be made more user friendly. too many categories spread out over the page.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, I think I get it now..
It just seems wierd that you can bypass the application and buy the last hunt now and thats what confused me.. Especially since you can buy that hunt anyways if you dont get drawn..

L&O, my son just took the course this past fall, I just wanted to make sure that the apprentice was not getting an advantage over someone that took the course and thats what I thought was happeneing.

CB


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

My brain is breaking wind too, can't seem to find a clear answer on the DNR website. Here's my situation:

Son & daughter, 10 & 11 years old respectively. I completely forgot to apply during the application period for them. Neither has taken their hunter's safety class.

So, will I be able to buy them an apprentice license for ANY hunt after they open it up to OTC hunts?

Thanks for any clarification


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Neal, if I understand it correctly you'll be able to buy them each one of the leftover tags in apprentice form.


----------

